# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  اصدارجديد لجهاز Euroview HD وتثبيت عمل قنوات BEOUTQ بتاريخ07-01-2019

## mohamed73

اصدارجديد لجهاز 
Euroview HD 210 Extra
و
Euroview HD 210 Pro
و
Euroview Mini HD 110
و
Euroview Mini HD 110 Plus 
وتثبيت عمل قنوات BEOUTQ بتاريخ07-01-2019      Euroview HD 210 Extra  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Euroview HD 210 Pro الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Euroview Mini HD 110 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Euroview Mini HD 110 Plus الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## siemens100

مشكووووووووور

----------

